# IVY FINALLY KIDDED*PICS!!!*



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Greencastle KFL Ivy 
x 
Blue-Lake Crystal Victor
presents
Nutmeg's Crystal Vendetta!

Single doe born this morning around 9. No one thought she was pregnant, but I had faith, and I was right!! She just got her bottle, so she has rabid goat mouth...and she really likes the camera! :ROFL:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay she's coming here.......;-)Cute!!! And i'd probably get booted from the house if I brought home anohter one to add to my doe kid collection ;-). Congrats!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...she is a cutie....congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahahaha... she looks so cute with her milk mustache!  Congrats on your new doeling!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

aww....to cute!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

You have a pretty little model there-she does act like she know exactly what she's doing! :shades: Congrats! :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Awe, I love munchies! :lovey:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  Pretty little girl


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awww and with the milk mustache! Super cute, Congrats!!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------

